

Ask YC: Software for simulating I/O, memory use, processor (Windows) - nanexcool

We just got a couple of servers with Windows Server 2003 Standard. I was asked to do some stress testing on them for a couple of days, testing mainly how the server works under heavy load.<p>Anyone know of a program that would let me test some of the server capabilities and give a simple result afterwards?
======
reggplant
Microsoft has this page on stress testing web applications:
<http://support.microsoft.com/kb/231282>.

Then there is always these tools:
<http://www.opensourcetesting.org/performance.php>

